
Show HN: NovelPad, an online editor for writing novels - pattrn
https://novelpad.co
======
pattrn
Hey all! I've been working on this for the past 6 months, after many years of
being a wantrepreneur. This is the first time I've launched a product and
taken payments. Would love to hear any feedback or questions on any aspect of
the site, product, etc.

~~~
ahpearce
It wasn't immediately apparent based on the landing page, that I would be able
to export my finished novel, or that you provide some sort of security for my
work (syncing, backups with Dropbox, Google Drive, maybe?). I think those will
be people's two biggest questions or apprehensions.

I kind of hate the scrolljacking. It's too flashy. It's sluggish. It is kind
of distracting. I think the small gif of the kanban is much more effective,
and the rest of the copy is too.

Maybe a bit of top padding on the 'CenterCallout' where you say "Writing is
just one click away" and "A new way to note".

You might want to sprinkle one or two more calls to action for purchase or
trial in between some of the feature descriptions.

Otherwise, the kanban setup for chapters and such seems really intuitive and
I'm surprised I haven't seen that before in this context. I'd definitely be
interested in giving it a shot. Maybe paying the $8 will encourage me to write
more. I'll bookmark it to check out after work!

~~~
pattrn
Hi pearce! Thanks for the great feedback. The editor does allow exporting to
both Markdown and Word, and I'm slightly embarrassed that we forgot to mention
it on the front page. I'll fix that. (The last section near the bottom does
mention that we do daily backups -- perhaps I should move that up. We also
keep hourly revisions of each novel.)

Your suggestions for the copy and additional CTAs sound like a perfect A/B
test to run, which I'll get on ASAP. Still trying to figure out all of this
marketing stuff, and all suggestions are _very_ welcome.

It's still a young product, so we have a long way to go, and we're still
learning. Thank you for taking the time to look at it! Can't wait to hear what
you think of the actual product.

